# My puppy ate a thread from my towel



## chuck (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi, Im a bit worried because my puppy 3 mos old just ate a thread from my towel, will he be able to digest it and poop it.. He already got 2 doses of deworm but I am worried that the thread might tangle up on his stomach.. =(
I badly need advices..:help:


----------



## fibigrey (Sep 1, 2011)

I think the pup will be okay. I had a dog when I was younger who always got ahold of socks.. and would poop out litterally socks.. Sometimes you had to go out there with papertowels and gloves and HELP him poop it out.. Just keep an eye on the pup over the next week, check his poop, and make sure he's eating, drinking, pooping and peeing.. If he seems lethargic, quits eating, or is vomiting, then seek a vet.. but all you can do is wait.. I think the pup will be okay though


----------



## Sendiulino (Jun 20, 2011)

I can't see a thread from a towel causing excessive issues unless this is the longest and strongest towel thread in the history of towel threads  

My dog has eaten far more concerning things in her short life (sometimes you just don't make it in time to get it away from them). While obviously you don't want your dog eating non-edible things, dogs are a bit more resilient than we often give them credit for.

I think your pup will be fine, don't worry.


----------



## chuck (Sep 6, 2011)

Thank you so much! =) Im a bit worried I tried to open his mouth while he is chewing but i was late, he already swallowed it. Ill keep an eye on him everytime he poops.. thank you. advice appreciated.. =)


----------

